# Testing Theratube



## Deano 1 (Oct 11, 2013)

One night this week I have to get my Chronograph out to test a few guns, so I thought I would knock half a dozen naturals up to test all the colours of theratube.

I have broke the bands in by shooting a hundred or so 12.5mm lead shot from each (except the silver which is way to strong for me) and I will post the results after.

I won't go too technical by measuring the pull, but they will all be pulled by me so the draw will be the same for each.

Here they are


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Post the results when your finished.


----------



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks for taking time to do this , i'm looking forward to the results.


----------



## Medley (Sep 22, 2013)

Oh ya, looking forward to this


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Have fun, good shooting :wave:


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

This sort of info can be really helpful...thank you


----------



## Deano 1 (Oct 11, 2013)

Well, here they are. A bit of an anti-climax really

I've taken measurements of the tubes to the best of my ability. (inside and outside diameter)

I've also rounded a few numbers up and down, but not enough to throw the figures out.

I did two lots of testing, the first was draw, hold and release as though you was taking aim.

The second was a rapid draw and release.

I think without a mechanical method of accurately drawing the elastic the same every time this test will be non-conclusive,

hence the figures being all over the place.

I shot 7 balls with each colour and taken out the lowest and highest reading.

I also spent ages putting it in a spreadsheet but couldn't for the life off me attach it as a spreadsheet.

The silver Theratube test was abandoned because it was just impossible to draw back.

.490 caliber lead ball. 174 grains.
The shot figures are FPS (Feet per second)

Draw-Hold-Release
________________________

25cm band length Band size 1 2 3 4 5 Average ft/lb
Yellow 5075 172 169 171 172 173 171 11.3
Red 5480 165 163 167 170 169 167 10.8
Green 5080 176 173 176 170 174 172 11.7
Blue 5587 169 169 176 174 172 172 11.4
Black 5395 195 199 199 198 194 197 15
Silver 5010 Abandoned

Draw-Release 
_______________________
Yellow 5075 183 193 193 190 187 189 13.8
Red 5480 189 191 191 192 192 191 14
Green 5080 197 195 195 198 197 196 14.8
Blue 5587 188 193 189 187 187 189 13.8
Black 5395 192 192 197 197 199 195 14.7
Silver 5010 Abandoned


----------

